# Snowboarding with a DSLR



## jmphotography (Jan 11, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a well padded rucksack for either of this lot: 

Canon 5d MK III gripped or 7D

17 - 40 F4 L + maybe a 70 - 200 F4 

I would like to take one of these bodies snowboarding but as you can imagine I am pretty sketchy about smashing an LCD screen. Has anyone found any methods of securing their DSLRs whilst snowboarding. I wouldn't attach a lens whilst in the bag to reduce damage that way and I would ideally like to have some form of ruck sac bag with a camera body + lenses in. Some of you will probably call me mad but at the end of the day if that's what it takes to get the photos...


----------



## stefsan (Jan 14, 2013)

jmphotography said:


> Can anyone recommend a well padded rucksack for either of this lot:
> 
> Canon 5d MK III gripped or 7D
> 
> ...



I regularly use fstop backpacks (http://fstopgear.com/) for skiing and mountaineering. They work with padded internal camera units and will hold a lot of other stuff than your photo gear too (extra clothing, food etc.). Not cheap but well worth the money.


----------



## stefsan (Jan 14, 2013)

PS: Maybe you want to check out http://www.cottoncarrier.com/ too – they produce a camera vest that allows you to carry your camera safely but ready for shooting on your breast. Not very cheap either but rather thought through and very reliable.


----------



## jdavidse (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a Dakine Sequence backpack that works well. The compartment opens from the back panel side so you can drop the pack in the snow and unzip without getting too much snow in. I have done this skiing however if you think you will wreck on your snowboard you might want to rethink having a backpack where your gear would be crushed if you fall on your butt. I would think some kind of hip bag would be safer.


----------



## Charles Banke (Jan 14, 2013)

I have the lowepro 200 AW sport sling backpack(http://www.amazon.com/Photo-Sport-Weather-Camera-Lowepro/dp/B0085TGZ2K ) and I have used it many times both skiing and hiking. It works very well with distributing weight on my back, and it also protects my gear very well. I usually carry it with a 60D attached to a 17-40 and a 70-200 f/2.8 is ii both in the side access camera compartment and with a 50mm and my flashes in the main compartment. The main compartment is also very large and allows you to carry extra clothes, snacks, etc. with you which is great for long days on the mountain. It is very easy to access my gear in the side camera compartment as you do not even need to take the backpack off to access the compartment. The 5diii gripped would most likely not fit in the camera compartment attached to a lens, but like you said, that was not your plan anyhow. My 60D with a grip does fit, but it is snug. If it helps I would trust falling on this thing in the snow fully loaded with my gear, it is a very durable bag, and keeps my gear safe.


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep the lens on the body - snow in the mirror chamber is worse than the risk to leverage damage.

Most bags are good, but keeping it wrapped in something that's nice and soft.


----------



## jmphotography (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses! I had given up checking this as I thought no one was going to post on it, will certainly research into all those bags and carry systems.


----------



## colin1984 (Jan 25, 2013)

I also can recommend Lowepro Backpack, don´t know exactly what type it is cause I put the Typesheet away it cost about 70€ In that I´ve a 7d with 24-70 2,8 and a Sigma 70-200 2,8 EX DG II; I´m not a good snowboarder and only take it with me once last year but it was very Stormy and Snows all day long, and I don´t wear a skiing glas, with that and the very low wide view and eyes closing because the snow blows in, i crashed very often and the Camera was Still working.


----------



## that1guyy (Jan 25, 2013)

Review of Lowepro's Toploader Pro 75 AW

This shoiuld do nicely.


----------

